# Any Free parking in Haworth?



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

I know it sounds tight, but does anybody know of any free / cheap parking at Haworth for cars?

I can find details of car parks but not what the charges are. All I seem to be able to find is stories of militant clampers, so I don't want to fall foul of them!

I haven't been for years but am planning to go tomorrow in the car, then do a long off road run (recce'ing a marathon) so will be away from the car for 5-6 hours.

Any help / pointers much appreciated cheers.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

It's in Yorkshire so there's little chance of anything being free.  

I'm going to my bunker now!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> It's in Yorkshire so there's little chance of anything being free.
> 
> I'm going to my bunker now!


I know, & I've had all my injections too so I'm safe to visit, pass me my tin hat while you're there please


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

There's a smallish pay and display car park at the top of the town but not sure what the longest time stay is and from memory as we drove around there were a few unrestricted on road parking spaces away from the centre. Just stay away from the privately owned carpark on the main road along the valley with large carpark signs - that's the one with the over eager clampers - until next year anyway  

Steve


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Alfa and Hobby your a cheeky pair but i will help you out anyway.Don't go to the car park at Changegate thats where you get clamped its opposite the Edingburgh wollen mill.On your way in you will i think be coming in over the moors from Laneshawbridge asyou get up the last hill when it levels off on your right opposite the first lot of houses theres like a layby you can park there and a short walk in.Failing that drive past clamping park round corner and down the hill past the school on your left and park on roadside there be careful as bottom third of that area is residents only its marked out on road.There thats free :wink: and i for one am grateful you've had your jabs we want none of that red rose lurgy over these parts :lol: :lol: have a good one


----------



## Parking (Jun 6, 2010)

I started a free site called Park-UK.com. (www.park-uk.com)
I done this because of news like this:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/7946183/Motorists-hit-by-soaring-parking-tax.html

You will find cheap parking and free journey sharing on the site.
Hope you find this useful. Spread the word and stop the greedy guys coning us for our parking!
Good luck, hope you find this useful mate.


----------

